# Smok G Priv



## Nailedit77 (22/1/17)

Who will be bringing in these colours?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Who will be bringing in these colours?
> 
> View attachment 82475



+1 I have my eye on that purple one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

